# Malware on Daughter's MacBook Air



## Minderbinder (Aug 18, 2011)

My daughter's Macbook Air (OS X 10.9.2) appears to have been infected with Malware. Fake ads are inserted into web pages, including ones indicating she has a virus, and directing her to software that can remove it. It changed her search engine to Bing and reset her Homepage to Conduit. Is there someone on this forum who would be able to help me fix this? Sorry if I have not provided everything required - I don't see anything here that addresses Apple malware.

Thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try Sophos. It's free and should be able to remove any malware or virus on a Mac: Mac Antivirus | Free Antivirus for Mac Tool Download | Sophos


----------



## Minderbinder (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll give it a try - thanks!


----------

